# First Moose in the Books



## speckassassin (Feb 20, 2015)

I am currently on a plain to Texas after spending the past 10 days in Canada on an archery moose hunt. First few days were brutally hot, with no game moving and having only seen a few cows. 

Wednesday evening, temperatures dropped and game everywhere. Thursday morning I had wind switch directions on a bull when I was at 100yds who would have easily made Pope and young bull (solid chance at making B&C). Friday morning saw some huge bulls but in way too thick of timber to get a shot. 

Later in morning, I saw a few nice bulls in a meadow near a pond. I jumped into a stream in about thigh high water and made up a few hundred yards of distance. Thereafter, I belly crawled through y’all/wet/cold grass to 75yds. At that point, got on my knees, made one last range check, came to full draw, and let the arrow fling on a bull quartering away. Arrow slid in right behind near shoulder, tore through heart, and passed through opposite shoulder. Less than 50feet later, I had my first moose on ground.

He wasn’t a monster, but I’m tickled pink. No one else in area was able to harvest any animals. 

I will say, I have new found respect for them. Not being the rut, putting a spot and stalk on them is really difficult. Almost as frustrating as trying to spot and stalk a pronghorn in northwestern Colorado.

I’ve now taken most of the major North American game animals with a bow. It’s time to start focusing on a the sheep species and a mountain goat...

Here are a few pictures (more to come once I get back to Texas):


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Awesome bud. Congratulations.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Great job. Hope you had some help getting him out. I was told moose always die in ponds which makes getting them out that much more fun. lol

You sheep will be difficult but the mountain goat will be really tough. I'd suggest Canada over Alaska for both.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

When are you cooking moose steaks? I wanna come over!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Thatâ€™s awesome. I have never had moose steaks but I have had moose liver. It was delicious, if you like liver, I hope you saved it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations! One heck of a good Moose!

TH


----------



## Seacat50 (Feb 4, 2017)

that is GREAT!!


----------



## zBest_Hunter (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome!!! I have a cousin in Alaska Thats been begging me to come for moose or a bear, got pics of both in his yard...one day maybe


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Cool Deal!!! what a great experience to have in life!


----------

